# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Tres detenidos por transportar 500 kg de carpas, siluros y lucio percas que iban a ser exportados a Rumanía

## sergi1907

Los tres detenidos son hombres de nacionalidad rumana, con edades comprendidas entre los 26 y 31 años.


Tres detenidos por transportar 500 kg de carpas y peces que iban a ser exportados a Rumanía. Heraldo.es

A las 10.00 horas de este sábado día 15 de noviembre, una patrulla de la Guardia Civil de Caspe ha detenido a tres individuos de nacionalidad rumana que transportaban en una furgoneta un total de 500 kg de carpas, siluros y lucio percas, por presuntos delitos contra la fauna. 

Los detenidos circulaban con una furgoneta y al percatarse de la presencia policial aceleró la velocidad en actitud sospechosa para los agentes. El vehículo hizo caso omiso a las señales de la patrulla y fue interceptada momentos después.

En la furgoneta viajaban tres personas de nacionalidad rumana que comunicaron a la Guardia Civil que se dirigían a Castellón tras pescar en las proximidades de la Central Térmica de Escatrón.

En la inspección de la furgoneta los agentes hallaron una embarcación neumática de 3 metros de eslora con motor y varios sacos grandes que contenían gran cantidad de piezas de peces, además de una red de grandes dimensiones, por lo que dicho vehículo y ocupantes fueron trasladados a dependencias de la Guardia Civil de Caspe dando inmediato aviso al Equipo de SEPRONA.

Una vez en el acuartelamiento se pudo comprobar que la furgoneta transportaba un total de 500 kg de carpas (especie de captura y suelta en Aragón), siluros y lucio percas, además de una gran red de 3000 metros de longitud, siendo éste un tipo de pesca ilegal, masiva y no selectiva.

Los tres ocupantes, todos ellos hombres de nacionalidad rumana, con edades comprendidas entre los 26 y 31 años, vecinos de Benicarló y Torrent e implicados en otras infracciones en materia de pesca, fueron detenidos por un presunto delito contra la fauna.

Todos ellos carecían de licencia de pesca en Aragón y tras capturar la mercancía incautada la iban a transportar a Benicarló para su posterior exportación a Rumanía.

Los detenidos serán puestos a disposición judicial en la mañana de este lunes. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...0_1101025.html

----------


## HUESITO

Manda güevos!!.
Esta gente es muy aficionada a la pesca de agua dulce. En los pantanos de mi zona es típico verlos largas horas con las cañas. También pescan en pequeños embalses agrícolas y el canal del TTS. Falta verlos con las cañas en un charco pero como no llueve pues...  :Embarrassment: 
Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Los que conocemos el embalse de Mequinenza estamos habituados a ver estos señores pescando, lo que hace falta es que los vean las autoridades competentes.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Estos se han organizado, para pedir más presión de la guardia civil, para denunciar y para patrullar.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1999...29732/?fref=ts
No sé si haca falta estar registrado, pero merece la pena leerlos un poco. Algunos son algo brutos, pero la impotencia les puede.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

